# Kernel Panic - not syncing: Atempted to kill init!

## sewulba

Hallo Community...

Ich brauch mal wieder euren Rat.

Ich habe mir ein neues Gentoo 32Bit auf meinen ESXi5 installiert. 

Festplattenaufteilung:

```

sda1    - /boot

sda5    - swap

sda6    - /root

sda7    - /

sdb5    - LVM2 (enthalten -> /usr, /home, /opt)

sdc5    - LVM2 (enthalten -> /srv, /var, /tmp, /data)

```

Jetzt bekomme ich leider bei meinem neuen System beim Booten die folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
```

Bei der Sache mit LVM2 bin ich nach dem HowTo von http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/lvm2.xml vorgegangen.

Ich komme da nicht mehr weiter. Gebt mir mal bitte ne kleine Hilfestellung!   :Smile: 

vielen Dank im Voraus.

gruss Sewulba

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., sofern nicht zwingend notwendig würde ich /usr nicht auf eine separate Partition auslagern - siehe zb auch

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364235#c3

----------

## sewulba

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm.., sofern nicht zwingend notwendig würde ich /usr nicht auf eine separate Partition auslagern - siehe zb auch
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364235#c3

 

Okay. Ich habe vor etwa 3 Wochen ein 64Bit Gentoo aufgesetzt in meinen ESXi5. auch da ist /usr eine eigene Partition. Nur habe bei diesem 64Bit-Gentoo kein LVM2 benutzt. Das ist der einzigste Unterschied.

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## boospy

Klingt für mich wie wenn da die SATA Treiber für ESXi fehlen. Ist zumindest meist so. Ich kompiliere die Gruppe hierfür und den Treiber immer fix ein. Nimmste Genkernel musst den Treiber nicht unbedingt fix ein kompilieren. 

lg

boospy

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich vermute immer noch das es am nicht rechtzeitig bereitstehenden /usr liegen könnte.

Siehe hierzu zb auch http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/separate-usr-is-broken

Ich denke es wäre eine gute Idee die initrd noch mal zu überprüfen.

----------

## haegar87

Aus aktuellem Anlass (hatte ein ähnliches Problem)...

Man muss beachten, wenn /usr eine seperate Partition ist (mach ich immer), dass das vor udev gemountet wird!

udev verlangt ein gemountetes /usr, sonst gehen die Probleme los, und nix geht mehr...

Die initramfs von genkernel meldet das sogar bei jedem Systemstart   :Cool: 

Und da LVM erst nach udev startet, udev ohne /usr aber nicht startet, könnte das Probleme geben, und LVM startet garnicht ^^

Grüße,

haegar87[/url]

----------

